# Elgin Robin Frames



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Rather than keep posting on a dead for sale thread I'll post here to show the difference between the two styles of Robin frames. The first style was introduced in '36 when the Robin was first offered. Notice how high above the top tube the seat post extends. This is due to the top tube being lower on this frame than its successor.

1936-Fall '37 Frame (Photo credit- @Robertriley)





The second style has the top tube higher which reduces the amount of seat post above the top tube.
Fall '37-1938 Frame (my bike)




Some collectors prefer the earlier version due to the swoopier design but others prefer the later for its supposedly stronger frame although I've never seen a broke one. That said if I were over 225lbs I might be careful riding an earlier design. On a side note the later style frame is essentially the same one used for the '38 Bluebird. Lastly I know my date range may open some debate but based on cat illustrations corroborated with serial numbers this seems fairly accurate. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2022)

Here’s one I used to own


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (Feb 16, 2022)

Earlier variety


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 17, 2022)

"swoopier design"





I speculate that there would be two variants of the rack with the earlier one having a longer front drop to the seat stays. Is is this correct?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> "swoopier design"
> 
> View attachment 1572093
> 
> I speculate that there would be two variants of the rack with the earlier one having a longer front drop to the seat stays. Is is this correct?



Look at the above pics and you will see that to be true. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 17, 2022)

A buddy's later Robin.  Different rack.


----------



## higgens (Feb 18, 2022)

I have a late one with that rack and chain guard as well


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 18, 2022)

If any one has one for sale,Im looking for one ,would prefer a restored but would also take a nice original, thanks


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks for the share


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2022)

I suspect the second gen frames were always jealous of how much sexier the original design was.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (May 7, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> "swoopier design"
> 
> View attachment 1572093
> 
> I speculate that there would be two variants of the rack with the earlier one having a longer front drop to the seat stays. Is is this correct?



PM me


----------



## bikejunk (May 8, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I suspect the second gen frames were always jealous of how much sexier the original design was.
> 
> View attachment 1573003



I might think either is a good ride ........


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2022)




----------



## TheChase1 (May 8, 2022)

Always wanted one to enjoy but Im not connected to the world most of you on here are . 
I very much enjoyed seeing what all have shared here . Thank you


----------

